# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] 10.10 Frozen 4 times already

## SwimDude0614

Hey all,

I installed 10.10 the evening of the final release (in the US) and it has already frozen on me four times. This is something I would expect from Bill Gates, not Canonical and the Ubuntu team.

Every time I've been doing different but very basic activities. Twice I was in the middle of a Google image search, this past time I was browsing forums while listening to Pandora, and the other time I was checking email in Thunderbird.

My laptop is an HP EliteBook 8530W. Hardware includes:
T9600: 2.8GHz Wolfdale2 x 2 GB DDR2 800320 GB 7200RPM Western DigitalQuadro 770m

By "frozen" I mean completely locked up. I can not switch to a non-graphical user, I can not move the mouse, I can not alt + f4 anything.

Any ideas are happily accepted, as I like many of the changes in 10.10, but I definitely won't be deleting my 10.04 partition til this is fixed.

Thanks,
David

----------


## SwimDude0614

It just crashed on me again, about 10 minutes after booting up.

I was in the middle of reading a pdf file, had Chromium open and Thunderbird.

I'm not sure when exactly it froze, but the first time I noticed was switching desktops from the PDF to Chrome.

I do also have Compiz running with quite a few extra such as desktop cube. My video driver is the recommended one by Ubuntu.

Anyone have any ideas what is causing this?

Thanks,
David

----------


## IcarusR

The log files would be a good place to start. May be a hint as to what is going on.

Personally I do not rely  any new OS till it has been around for some time to allow bugs to be ironed out. 
I'm on 10.04 but still have my 8.10 partition.

----------


## SwimDude0614

you want me to post the log files here? as in, copy the text in line, or attach it as a document?

----------


## gramound

It happened 3 times today on my Dell Vostro 1015. I tried:
Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to text console (doesn't work)Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X server (doesn't work)Remote login with SSH (doesn't work)

The only thing I could do is press and hold the power button.

The syslog didn't show anything unusual.

Just based on my 3 occurences, I noted 2 similarities:
Google Chrome was running (not very likely the cause)The computer was almost going to sleep (screen dimmed)  but I aborted it by moving the mouse, and it froze shortly after.

----------


## FredDie3785

Got similiar issue. I've got ASUS K70IO and Ubuntu 10.10 under the hood. It hangs randomly, everything freezes. The only thing I've noticed is that the padlock diode is blinking. So it seems that the OS is somewhat locked, but I haven't pressed the button combination for locking.

----------


## gramound

> Just based on my 3 occurences, I noted 2 similarities:
> Google Chrome was running (not very likely the cause)The computer was almost going to sleep (screen dimmed)  but I aborted it by moving the mouse, and it froze shortly after.


Nevermind the Google Chrome, it is not the cause (it just happened again without Chrome running). So my only possible lead is the power saving, but still can't reproduce on-demand...

Any logging options I should turn on?

If it happens to someone else, could you check if the LEDs will react when you plug/unplug the power cable.

----------


## zeating

only thing i can think of is your power plugged in? it freezes for me when running on battery

----------


## SwimDude0614

> only thing i can think of is your power plugged in? it freezes for me when running on battery


I can't remember whether mine has been plugged in for this. I'll take note of it if it happens again though.

----------


## ianmillington

Can't say I know the answer to the problem but I am a bit worried when people view the off switch as the only option - the worst case scenario is a trashed filesystem and/or data loss.

Just in case you don't know the computer is unlikely to be completely frozen, although the graphical environment may well be. I recommend you do a soft reboot by holding down the alt and print screen (SysRq) keys together and slowly typing reisub . 

http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_T...Elephants.html

The computer will reboot.

Linux really is wonderful, isn't it.

----------


## nikunjm

downgrading pm_utils to lucid version (1.3) has been encouraging so far...
4 hours on battery and not a freeze yet. using usb and wireless.

----------


## miguelfv

nikunjm, has the downgrade worked? or did it crash again?

Thanks, Miguel

----------


## hakapeszi

> I just got the news: on AC it was working but as soon as the cable was out the laptop died. The USB modem was in so it looks like an extension of the power management syndrome!


By downgrading to the lucid kernel it's stable since 2 weeks.
I'll test the pm_utils downgrade when I have time.

----------


## nikunjm

> nikunjm, has the downgrade worked? or did it crash again?
> 
> Thanks, Miguel


yes it has been stable for a while now.... no crashes or freezes in the last few days.

----------


## KernelSpace

Here is a long thread (1000+ posts) discussing the same issue
http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/show...78787&page=153

Maybe we can combine our efforts and submit more growing bug reports here
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ti/+bug/662998

PS: I am running Debian Squeeze/Testing and experiencing the same problem

----------


## SwimDude0614

Does anyone with the HP EliteBook know if this problem was fixed?

For what its worth, I've been running 11.04 Alpha for the last couple months and this problem does not exist, so there is definitely hope.

----------


## cdillard-hsp

I have an HP Elitebook 8530w and suffered from this for way too long.  I upgraded the pm-utils to the version in 11.04 and still had the problem.  Then I updated the BIOS Rompaq to the latest version several days ago and have not had the lockup/freeze since.  I've suspended and resumed many times since then and have gone from A/C power to batter many times without issue.

----------

